# Baxter now 10 weeks



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Baxter is now 10 weeks. He is settling really well. Crate training is fab, he goes in now without a sound at night and sleeps through dry from 11 ish until 7.30. He still cries a bit when I put him in to leave the house during the day but that may be because he isn't as tired. I only leave him to do school runs at mo which is about 30 mins twice a day. Have left him for the odd shopping trip and he seems ok. He has his second jabs today so can take him out at weekend. I will then take him with me in school runs.

Feeding is a bit difficult as he doesn't seem to enjoy his food and sometimes leaves it altogether. This is James Wellbeloved Puppy Kibble. I am thinking of changing to a raw diet.

The play biting is easing off a bit now too and also the grabbing at clothes. 

How are the other new pups getting on?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Baxter is gorgeous!

I wish I could say the same for leaving Olive on her own - she hates it!

Other than that though she is lovely - we have our mad possessed moments so a sleepy puppy is lovely!

She gets her last jabs today - wish there were more Vs near us so she could play!!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you!

Glad Olive is getting on well too. I'm sure ring left happily will come soon.

I wish we could play with some other V's too. Not many round here. Where are you from?


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

We are in St Albans in Hertfordshire. Where abouts are you?


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Ah I know that area well, my in laws used to live in Kings Langley.

I live in Ely near Cambridge


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Baxter is he cutest! He's so sweet looking. That name fits him so well! 

Glad he is growing up well for you guys! Crate training down? You are lucky!! Haha Raw food diet? I'd love yo hear how that goes...I've been thinking of doing that. Hmmm...

Cole is 9 months...wow! Can't believe it, already he is 9 mo the old. He seems to have grown up a LOT in the passed month or so. Although, the passed few days he has been a little snappy but it has rained and was cold so we stayed in and played games, tag and tug of war with the rope, we skipped our usual park run.

Good for you! You seem to be doing a GREAT job raising Baxter! <3


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Ruby is 12 weeks and is loves her crate too. 

Going out for walks really seems to have calmed her down. Although she does tend to have a funny few minutes when we get home. She races round the house like a lunatic. I can't wait until we can take her on nice country walks. Not being able to go far can be quite limiting. When are you planning on letting Baxter off? Part of me wants to do it soon, but I'm also worried that she'll run away.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there my pup Layla is 10 weeks too! She is doing ok, we had some bad nights but the last few nights she has started to sleep from 10pm to 5am. 
Three times a week she is in the crate for 3 hours while I work, she complains a little but stops after a minutes. I put a Kong toy with treat in her crate, she is a very hungry puppy dog! 
I am feeding her Iams which is what my 3 year old Bella is on. I know alot of people don't like Iams, but I have to say both my dogs are really well on it, their coats are so shiny, and neither are prone to stomach upsets. The both eat well, too well!
Unforunately I live at the opposite end of the country in Cumbria, would have been nice to have a mini Viz whizz with the 10 weekers 
Here is a pic of Layla, still very much growing into her ears...


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Kermit on the subject of letting your pup off the lead, I will do it first walk. Layla is able to go out next Thursday, I will take her somewhere quiet, granted I will have Bella with me so she probably won't leave her side, and I will just go for it. 
I did this with Bella the first walk she ever had with me, I made sure no one was about, no other dogs to bother her or scare her, and just let her off. She explored a little but never really strayed far from me, she has never took off in 3 years.
I always have treats in my pockets  and i practiced recall with treats in the garden for quite a while first.
Food gets you everywhere in this house


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad your pup Baxter is doing well, just read that you live in Cumbria. We are coming up to the lakes at Christmas.
Kermit_days, your pup won't go to far, the younger your pup is the better. Find somewhere safe and let her off, I went through the same with Bella. It's lovely watching them explore, if you have a friend with an older dog see if you can meet up. That's why I did


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

I have heard about going out with an older dog. I might feel safer doing that. 

We've been practicing lots of recall. In the house, in the garden, out walking on a long leash... I tend to just do it at random and give her a treat for it so she's used to coming over when she's in the middle of something. She is good at it, but then it doesn't really matter if she doesn't do it at home.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It's safest to let your puppy off-leash with another dog who has an excellent recall because they will follow the other dog. One of my friends has a beagle with terrible recall. I told her to let her dog off-lead because Riley has a perfect recall. Sure enough, the beagle would race after Riley every time we called her to us.


----------

